# Why won't my java ferns grow?



## atyshka (Jan 11, 2017)

From just about everywhere on the internet I've heard that java ferns will grow in most conditions without all the fancy stuff. I have a 36 gallon tank, and I'm using a 700 lumen Marineland advanced LED fixture (not the planted kind) and I'm supplementing it with a 600 lumen led strip that's a little cooler for a fuller spectrum. Together I'd say it's somewhere between low and moderate light. I've got the javas on driftwood, and I'm using liquid CO2, flourish regular, and I have flourish tabs in there for my swords. I used to supplement phosphorus but I stopped that to cut back on my hair algae problems. Ammonia & nitrite 0, nitrate usually around 5 ppm. Anyways, I got these javas a year ago and they just haven't done well. None of my leaves have grown past 3 inches, and they all develop black spots before going completely brown. New leaves coming in also sometimes are deformed in shape and die before they reach an inch in length. Also, I don't know if it's the cause or effect of the stunted growth, but the older leaves always have hair algae. The plant's haven't completely died, it's just that the old growth dies just as fast as the new growth comes in. Also, I've had no adventitious plants grow recently, my only propagation has been by splitting the rhizome. All my other plants do well, except that my melon sword sometimes yellows a bit, probably because I don't add potassium. What could be going on with these java ferns?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Lack of nutrients. It's hard to know how much light you have, but just having two fixtures over your tank makes me think you have enough that the plants need some supplementation. While being pretty easy to keep, java ferns still need the same basic nutrients as all plants. I would start adding some macros ( N, P, K ), maybe 1/3 of a standard EI amount, and give it a month or so. You might find they're doing better or you may find you need to lower your light or consider CO2 as the addition of macros may cause a need for more carbon. That's where I would start.


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 31, 2017)

do you run carbon on your filters? how many fishes do you have?


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

Potassium really helped with my Java ferns. A lot of the older leaves were tattered and discolored. Out of all the plants I think the Java responded most noticeably from the addition of potassium. I agree it could be lack of nutrients in general. 5ppm nitrate is on the low side. Remember, Java ferns get the bulk of their nutrients from the water column.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/147741-plant-nutrient-deficiency.html


----------



## atyshka (Jan 11, 2017)

I've got the N and P, so I'll order some K and see what happens

Yes I do run carbon. I have 2 adult angelfish, 1 Cory cat, 2 Otos and 4 platies. I've heard that's relatively high for a 36 gallon so I limited my bioload. I'm trying to breed my platies again, so that should up the nitrate. In the meantime I'll get more cories I guess.


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 31, 2017)

atyshka said:


> I've got the N and P, so I'll order some K and see what happens
> 
> Yes I do run carbon. I have 2 adult angelfish, 1 Cory cat, 2 Otos and 4 platies. I've heard that's relatively high for a 36 gallon so I limited my bioload. I'm trying to breed my platies again, so that should up the nitrate. In the meantime I'll get more cories I guess.


Try removing the carbon when you add fertz.


----------



## atyshka (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll try that. What about my purigen?

And why won't it let me post pictures, I drag them in the box and nothing happens.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

atyshka said:


> I'll try that. What about my purigen?
> 
> And why won't it let me post pictures, I drag them in the box and nothing happens.


Don't remove anything, just keep dosing.


----------



## atyshka (Jan 11, 2017)

I've just kept dosing for a year lol


----------



## Beefyfish (Mar 5, 2015)

jr125 said:


> Potassium really helped with my Java ferns. A lot of the older leaves were tattered and discolored. Out of all the plants I think the Java responded most noticeably from the addition of potassium. I agree it could be lack of nutrients in general. 5ppm nitrate is on the low side. Remember, Java ferns get the bulk of their nutrients from the water column.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/147741-plant-nutrient-deficiency.html


Mine responded to added potassium too. They didn't grow at all dosing PPS Pro method. I think something else was using a bunch of potassium. I dose enough potassium to give a 10ppm at a water change (every other week) while still dosing PPS Pro every other day. Of course this is in a dwarf puffer tank that only gets snails and frozen bloodworms so i don't think either of them provide potassium.


----------



## atyshka (Jan 11, 2017)

Pics:


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

atyshka said:


> Pics:


How long are you running your lights. Undernourished plants and too much light = algae. If you can get your plants doing better they will compete with the algae.


----------



## atyshka (Jan 11, 2017)

8 hrs


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

Totally agree with the above. In fact, the only reason I clicked on this thread was to say potassium.

My java fern was always just there hobbling along. Not necessarily bad, but not spectacular. I never had any new off-shoots. Recently when my older leaves started to seriously decay a bit (new ones looked fine) I decided on potassium. I already do do a lighter version of the EI doses, but hoped more potassium would work. I ordered some KCL, mixed it up, and hoped for the best.

It's been exactly 1 week. There are no new spots, yellow has turned green, green has turned "greener", and one 4" end of an old leaf now has 11-12 shoots growing (half of them have roots starting too).


----------



## atyshka (Jan 11, 2017)

Good to know! I'm ordering some tonight.


----------

